# 1995 GM 6 lug 2500???



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

hey guys, i have the opportunity to buy a 1995 gmc sierra 2500 6 lug with a fisher minute mount. my ques is whats the difference between the 6 and 8 lug 2500's? should i steer clear or not? im looking to do primarily commercial establishments.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

8 lugs are the HD series and basically a 3/4 on a 1 ton frame and axle.

I had a 1988 GMC 6 lug that had a 8 ft Western strt on it and it lasted years and years and when I got my Dodge served well as a back up truck. 
As long as you don't abuse it and throw some Timbrens on the front it will be fine. I always thought they were great trucks as long as they were taken care of and not beat to death by the owner. ussmileyflag


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

From my knowledge on this site i woouldnt waste your money on anything with ifs for a plow truck


----------



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

I have personally never have heard of a 6 lug 2500, It could be a 1500 6 lug with 2500 torsion bars and leafs, we have plowed with chevy 1500s for years and they work just fine, those trucks are bullet proof, I dont think you should have a problem.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Plow More;1501663 said:


> From my knowledge on this site i woouldnt waste your money on anything with ifs for a plow truck


That opinion also goes with going to a straight axle for yearly u-joint replacements, hub problems, track bar problems and of course the stiffer front suspension for smoother rides.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't mind him, he's the sites Ford truck troll.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

6 lug should be the standard 2500 @8500gvw, and 8 is 9200gvw


----------



## trouble454 (Oct 8, 2008)

Six lug 2500's used a semi float 9.5" rear axle, some had the lighter 8.25" ifs front diff and some had the unfavorable 4l60E. They are still a great platform for a light duty plow. As with all used trucks the front suspension would be the place to start looking for problems, upper,lower ball joints, inner,outer tie rod ends, pitman arm and idler arm, cv joint boots and front drive line u-joints. Some were equipped with factory engine oil coolers, they are notorious for leaking, cooler lines are easy fix. 

I would add timbrems up front, and a couple turns on the t-bars to hold up the weight. If the price is right I would buy it.


----------



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

As far as I know the 2500 "non HD" came out in 1999 when the body style changed.....Prior to 99 there were no 2500 "non HD's"


----------



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

also in 99 when they originated 2500 "non HD's" were all 8 lug, it wasn't until a few years later when they changed to 1500HD and got rid of 2500"non HDs"


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

03Duramax;1502841 said:


> As far as I know the 2500 "non HD" came out in 1999 when the body style changed.....Prior to 99 there were no 2500 "non HD's"


You are wrong. 
They may not have had the "HD" on the side emblem but you only needed to look at the GVW sticker to know.
I have had both.
Had a 1988 2500 6 lug NON HD and a 1989 2500 8 lug. The 89 was in fact a HD model.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Plow More;1501663 said:


> From my knowledge on this site i woouldnt waste your money on anything with ifs for a plow truck


Did we just not go through this with you on the 2012 denalli. I do hope the mods take close notice to all your posts, you really are no use for this forum. Every post you make is to start trouble ,its getting old already. I think craigslist was made for people like you. :laughing:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

C6P is an RPO code for 8600 gvw. The OBS 2500 trucks came in two versions: C6P (8600 gvw, 8-lug wheels) and C5Z (7200 gvw, 6-lug wheels). The 6 lug 2500 is basicly a stout half ton.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

brad96z28;1502908 said:


> Did we just not go through this with you on the 2012 denalli. I do hope the mods take close notice to all your posts, you really are no use for this forum. Every post you make is to start trouble ,its getting old already. I think craigslist was made for people like you. :laughing:


You guys educated me on the newer 2012 and newer explaining that they changed stuff on those where you dont have to gusset the frames, etc. This guy doesnt have one of those new ones

P.S.- if you look back at every post i have made, a lot of it is helpful. Some bs here and there yes.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Plow More;1501663 said:


> From my knowledge on this site i woouldnt waste your money on anything with ifs for a plow truck


Why are you in the Chevy Truck section if you don't like IFS? The stink of a Ford troll is pungent!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Plow More;1503067 said:


> You guys educated me on the newer 2012 and newer explaining that they changed stuff on those where you dont have to gusset the frames, etc. This guy doesnt have one of those new ones
> 
> P.S.- if you look back at every post i have made, a lot of it is helpful. Some bs here and there yes.


"I wouldn't ever put a plow on a grocery getter " in the Tundra plow thread is a very helpful post.

By the way, where'd you put the upgraded torque converter in your 6 speed manual transmission.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

terrapro;1503084 said:


> Why are you in the Chevy Truck section if you don't like IFS? The stink of a Ford troll is pungent!


Fords have IFS too.....in their half tons



plowguy43;1503345 said:


> "I wouldn't ever put a plow on a grocery getter " in the Tundra plow thread is a very helpful post.
> 
> By the way, where'd you put the upgraded torque converter in your 6 speed manual transmission.


Like i said, i have some bs posts

Was a joke, only a troll would pick on someones signature that was obviously made as a joke. Given my avatar as well, also shows that im a joker and not serious by the bs i pull here and there. I have an upgraded clutch fwiw.

Also, since your posts have been so helpful in this thread also, then if you want to continue putting me down then i think the op would appreciate if you made your own thread on it instead of doing it in his thread


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

plowguy43 said:


> "I wouldn't ever put a plow on a grocery getter " in the Tundra plow thread is a very helpful post.
> 
> By the way, where'd you put the upgraded torque converter in your 6 speed manual transmission.





woodchuck2 said:


> That opinion also goes with going to a straight axle for yearly u-joint replacements, hub problems, track bar problems and of course the stiffer front suspension for smoother rides.





woodchuck2 said:


> That opinion also goes with going to a straight axle for yearly u-joint replacements, hub problems, track bar problems and of course the stiffer front suspension for smoother rides.


just want to know the guy with the comment about not putting a plow on a Chevy cuz of independent front suspension have you ever plowed with one are you literally just talking without knowing


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Cuz I have for years! and I have to laugh at all my buddies come over to my shop every spring with their solid axle Ford and Dodges to rebuild their entire front end. meanwhile I've never turned a wrench on my pickup except for maintenance


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tom:

Welcome to the site

This is a 5 year old thread, so I am not sure you will get a response.


----------

